# I’m in Phoenix if anyone is around



## jar546 (May 31, 2019)

I am here for s wedding.  Today during the day is the best time to meet up.  Just landed.
Jeff


----------



## chris kennedy (May 31, 2019)

What is an “s wedding”?


----------



## jar546 (May 31, 2019)

Sexy weddings


----------



## chris kennedy (May 31, 2019)

Oh yeah OK

Just because your there???


----------



## north star (Jun 1, 2019)

** + * + **




> *" What is an s wedding ? "*


Fat fingers on the keyboard.......He was
aiming for the " a ", ..but hit the " s ".    

*+ * + * +*


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2019)

I heard Jar sang at the wedding


----------

